# Book on Contemporary Sauces



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello,

Can anyone out there recommend a text on sauces, preferably with a focus on lighter, contemporary sauces?

Terrarich


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

_Simple Cuisine_ by Jean-Georges Vongerichten (Prentice Hall, 1990, ISBN 0-13-195-59-2) -- in his introduction he says:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It doesn't focus on lighter, more contemporary sauces by "Sauces" by James Peterson is a great reference for sauces of all types; classic and contemporary.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I second this book.

All his building blocks

_Juices_ 
_Vinaigrettes_ 
_Flavored Oils_ 
_And Vegetable Broths_

Are all great to read and use.

I have seen this book have a profound effect on my approach to lighter cooking than perhapes any other in the last decade.


----------

